# Roast Beef disaster



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

So I decided to cook roast beef last week...I have fond memories of my grandmother cooking it in the oven, it always turned out amazing...I guess it would have been well done, since it was grey and had lots of black tasty bits on the outside. Horseradish on the side...home made yorkshire pudding, as well

well mine was a disaster. I am still trying to figure out what went wrong 

via google, I used this recipe, c/o Jamie Oliver:

Perfect Roast Beef | Beef Recipe | Jamie Oliver Recipes












it wasn't a complete disaster..I have to say, the veggies turned out AMAZING! leaving the husks on the onions added a lot of flavour during cooking....the whole garlic cloves were buttery little gems, which cracked open their skins after they were cooked too. and the carrots were just awesome. All the veggies roasting under the beef like that worked really well


but the BEEF....it was dry and tough!!

the best I can figure, is that I used a wrong cut of meat? I cooked it for about 1 hour 15 mins, as per the instructions

I used something called "rump roast", and after researching I found this about rump roast

The Best Ways to Cook a Rump Roast as Choice Meat

"
*Roasting*

Roasting is a dry-heat cooking method usually reserved for cuts of meat that are naturally tender, but bottom round rump roasts are one of the few exceptions. When dry roasted in low heat for a longer period of time, the collagen and connective tissue melt, leaving you with a tender roast beef. Since you are working with a Choice grade of beef, do not try to cook this as you would a regular roast, as the result will be a piece of meat that is dry and tough. Season the roast, sear it in hot oil and cook it in a 250 degree Fahrenheit oven for roughly 30 minutes per pound. One of the keys to keeping it tender is to slice it very thin just as you find in a delicatessen. In fact, if you purchase roast beef in a deli, there is a good chance you are getting rump roast."

so it appears I needed to:

1. sear it in a pan with oil first
2. maybe I should have cooked the roast, on it's own, for a while before adding it to the veggies?
3. next time I should use a different cut of meat, if I am to use the Oliver recipe ( I see now he mentions "top roast" in the ingredients )
4. I roasted it in the oven, with the lid off the pan
5. I don't own a baster...would that have helped?

thanks for any advice. I want to try this again sometime. the entire house smelled fantastic while it was cooking

ps I also have a crockpot...but I prefer the oven roasted roast beef to the soggy crock pot results. ( which do work well for a stew, IMO )

cheers


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I do pretty much the same thing, but I cook it in a covered pot with a little water in the bottom along with the vegetables.
Beef broth works too if you don't like the sound of the water. And the longer you cook it, the more tender it gets. (keep the temperature down)


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

We don't bother trying to cook a roast anymore. We just grab a 44th Street roast. 10 minutes in the microwave and voila!!!! Comes with gravy too. 
Every time we have served to company it has been a hit. One is about $10 but Costco sells a 2 pack that goes on sale from time to time. The only other place we will find them regularly is Metro. Don't knock it till you've tried it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have never had a roast that my family didn't destroy with in hours of being cooked. I rub a little virgin olive oil on the outside and then put sprinkle with coarse sea salt. I broil the top just until it turns color and then turn it down to 325 and just let it cook. I will add a carton of sodium reduced beef broth to the pan. I do marinate the roast ever 1/2 hours. I use a big cooking spoon to do so because I don't have a baster either. By the time the broth reduces you have enough for a nice quantity of gravy. I don't ever time things, all I do is look at it and can just tell if it's cooked to perfection. I have been cooking, baking etc. for 30 years so it's sort of a knack. I usually do put carrots, garlic buds and onions in the beef broth while it's cooking. I have never had a bad roast ever.

It sounds like you did everything correctly. Could it have been the cut of meat itself?


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

A lot depends on the cut of beef. With a pot roast you can expect toughness. Sirloin tips are far superior, but the price is high. My grandmother over-cooked pot roasts and they came out like gray shoe leather. As a result I prefer them medium with pink inside.

Beef roasts at one time were quite affordable, and I think the days of the Sunday night roast are gone...unless you opt for pork.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a clay cooker I use for roasts etc.. Soak the top and bottom for about an hr, put the roast in with what veggies etc. you like and cook. The college in Olds has a butcher shop. the price for things is good and the meat is great. I'm just getting tired of steaks and the like so tonight it was Nachos. We've tried the beef in a box things and they are ok if you're in a rush and that's about it.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Nothing wrong with a rump or pot roast, the problem these days is most grocery store chains sell garbage beef. We recently re-discovered our old butcher. Yes it's more expensive but worth it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

One of the biggest problems with beef from the grocery store is that the meat is not aged. I used to sell meat packages and we hung the beef in a cooler for 21 days. Grocery stores are 3 days, butchers sometimes up to 10 days. The best tasting meats are the ones that are starting to go a bit brown on the outside. Generally, the redder they are, the tougher the meat will be. 

That beautiful tender steak you got at that nice restaurant was likely well aged. Meat also needs to stay moist. Keep those two things in mind and your roasts and steaks will be very enjoyable.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Tougher cuts of meat are best for braising, roasting is better left for more tender cuts like prime rib, strip and tenderloin.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG when I ate meat many moons ago my favorite cut of beef was prime rib. Those rib bones were such a nice snack. 

You get what you pay for I guess. Just watch for sales on meat. My hubby has this app on his phone called Rebee and you can find out all the sales on everything in your area. It's a great app to have.

It's keeps the retired one busy for at least half a day figuring out the best buys and how far we have to travel to obtain said produce. If your driving around wasting fuel just to get a few bargains at 5 different stores then sometimes the cost of diesel that you use is not worth it.

I find that Costco is a great place to shop as long as you buy in bulk. For Alex's diet now he eats 10 lbs of chicken breasts a day. He buys it by the case. And oh man cartons of eggwhites. Just crazy! And we have a new Asian market out our way called Blue Sky and there veggies an fruits are far superior to anyone. Fresh, good size and awesome. He also buys his fish by the case there as well. The owner of Blue sky is really nice and because Alex has eaten for 7000 lbs of fish in two years(7000 LBS IN 2 YEARS) this guy sells Alex the cases by wholesale price . Now that's how to be a manager with excellent customer service skills.!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Two different cuts. Basting doesn't matter in this case. there was no need to sear.

Just call a butcher and ask for that specific cut (which I believe comes from the inside of the leg/thigh - I haven't unpacked my books yet, but I have a textbook called "meat" that goes into amazing detail about the cuts). 

I'm finding that even your 'AAA' grade beef is shit at the grocery store.

Also, go corn or potato fed cow - or a mix of the 2. Don't spend money on a grass fed roast unless you've tried the same cow's stewing meat.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

5. I don't own a baster...would that have helped?

not sure, but they sell them at the dollar store. get a couple, theyre also useful in the garage.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diablo said:


> 5. I don't own a baster...would that have helped?
> 
> not sure, but they sell them at the dollar store. get a couple, theyre also useful in the garage.


It would have helped some but if it was over cooked, over cooked is over cooked. Covering the meat will help keep a lot of the moisture in.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I cringe when my wife comes home with a roast from Safeway...SMH. There isn't enough gravy in the world to make that stuff taste good.

I prefer to spend a little more and visit a local butcher or Costco. With the sky rocketing beef prices these days I rarely venture down that aisle, though. But when I do it's for shanks and flanks.

Braised shanks...OMG.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> I cringe when my wife comes home with a roast from Safeway...SMH. There isn't enough gravy in the world to make that stuff taste good.
> 
> I prefer to spend a little more and visit a local butcher or Costco. With the sky rocketing beef prices these days I rarely venture down that aisle, though. But when I do it's for shanks and flanks.
> 
> Braised shanks...OMG.


Ive never made a roast, but for other stuff, its real hard to beat Costcos meat (that's what she said).


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Try tofu! It is do good! Quino is also a complete source of protein as it delicious and good for the colon. LOL


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tofu should be taken off the market. Processed leftovers that mistakenly got approved for human consumption.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I like it fried in stir fry with a spicy Szechuan sauce. although at that point the health benefits prob roughly equate to French fries, lol.
I cant imagine it being appealing any other way though.
Its pretty flavorless on its own, more less like egg whites.

not sure its much of an alternative to roast beef though.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Plenty of ways to eat healthy, even take red meat out of the diet if necessary, and still avoid tofu. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Try tofu! It is do good! Less of a carbon footprint


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> Try tofu! It is do good! Less of a carbon footprint


Yes, you just said that last post. I don't think the carbon footprint is any less than the alternatives. Harvesting and processing add up with this 'stuff'


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Lola said:


> Try tofu! It is do good! Less of a carbon footprint


I tried tofu. It was indigestible.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

400 deg is way too high. Thats the most ridiculous thing I have read. How can that be an actual recipe?
I make roast beef all the time. 325 deg for 45 minutes. Then cut it in half, and if its still too rare, another 10 minutes at a time.
I also sear it in butter. I then take slices of garlic and make little slices and shove them in. I also make a cup of gravy I add to the pan.
Mine always turns out great.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Xelebes said:


> I tried tofu. It was indigestible.


Probably good you didn't digest it, rumour has it the oestrogen levels in tofu are at Chernobyl levels.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

capnjim said:


> 400 deg is way too high. Thats the most ridiculous thing I have read. How can that be an actual recipe?
> I make roast beef all the time. 325 deg for 45 minutes. Then cut it in half, and if its still too rare, another 10 minutes at a time.
> I also sear it in butter. I then take slices of garlic and make little slices and shove them in. I also make a cup of gravy I add to the pan.
> Mine always turns out great.


I agree. Low and slow, a roast takes time. Especially a cheaper cut, like a rump roast. 

You can cook a rib roast to med-rare and it is tender. If you cook it past that, IMO, you are wasting it and may as well get something slightly lower, like a sirloin tip. Those at medium (i.e. no pink in the middle) are still have flavor and are tender, but there's a reason they're half the price of prime rib. 

A round or rump roast needs to be cooked for a long time to make it tender. Two to three hours at least (I use a thermometer and cook to an internal temperature as required). Also, marinating in something acidic helps, but both the marinating and cooking take time. This isn't something where you can buy the roast at 4 and have it read at 6. I like to cook a rump roast overnight in the crock pot, like I would for pulled beef or pulled pork. That's how you get cheap cuts to be tender, tender enough to shred with a fork.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> Tougher cuts of meat are best for braising, roasting is better left for more tender cuts like prime rib, strip and tenderloin.


Kid is napping so I have a little more time to add. Cooking is actually a second hobby of mine, I'm better at it than guitar playing. There are a bunch of dos and don'ts with beef and like playing guitar everyone is going to have different techniques and tricks. Some important and basic things to remember are:

1. Fat = flavor and moisture. if you're cooking a cut like a prime rib it has a large fat cap on the top which keeps the meat moist and flavourful. You can remove a reasonable about but if you trim it all off you'll have a dry tasteless hockey puck. If you're cooking a lean cut like a tenderloin, it can handle a lot of added fat and flavor. Making a crust with butter as a base is handy.

2. Meat should be left out to come up to room temperature before cooking. If you try to cook cold meat the temperature can't rise fast enough to caramelize the surface before the liquids come out so you essentially end up boiling the meat in it's own juice resulting in another hockey puck.

3. Seasoning is super important. A big roast can handle a lot of salt and pepper. There is no real rule on season, it's just something you get a feel for through trial and error. If everyone at the table is reaching for the salt shaker then it's a good indication that you should add more last time. If you're tossing out big bucks on a nice cut of meat it's not the time to think about that article in hipster magazine telling you you eat too much salt.

4. Seering is optional when roasting, a cover isnt. The biggest mistake most people make when roasting is to cover the meat. Cook it uncovered on a rack or a bed of veg. Start at 450-500 for 10-15 min to get the browning going then turn it down to 325 and let it go. Don't for any reason be a helicopter cook, opening and closing the over, poking at the meat, basting. Just set a timer and leave it. Refer to the google machine for tables that will tell you how long to cook your meat based on weight and cut. My over has a probe I just shove in, 128 is med rare for a prime rib. I recommend getting a meat thermometer if your not good at judging how it's cooked by feel. Never cut a piece of meat to see if it's done. This will also make you a nice hockey puck.

5. Most important thing to remember is to let your meat rest before cutting. You can lay you roast on a cutting board and tent it with tin foil and let it sit for as long as 20-25 min depending on size. If you don't do this before cutting you'll end up with a super dry piece of meat.

Roasting takes some practice, if you way to try something just as tasty and easier try braising. Braising is seering the outside of the meat and then partially submerging it in a broth to cook. It's typically done with more thought cuts like a brisket. Leave it cover or not for 2-3 hours and you get the juicy fall apart meat grandma made. Hope something here helped.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

6. Listen to everything @Chitmo just told you. I would eat a roast at his place with no qualms whatsoever. You, sir, know of what you speak. My silly white hat is off to.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

> Never cut a piece of meat to see if it's done.


Its only been a couple of years that I found how important this point is.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Everybody has there own ways of doing things. I have had very few failures with my tried and true recipes. I do let the meat sear just to get a nice golden brown happening and then crank it right down to 300 or 325. We usually would use a rump roast because it contains more muscle in it for stews or crock pot.

Nothing like a Prime Rib roast though. It's very flavorful because of the high percentage of fat.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

This thread made me go out for ribs and brisket. It wasn't a roast but I needed some slow cooked read meat and now I want to cook a roast this week(end).


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

ok thanks everyone for the input

I tried to get info on Grandmother's process by picking my Mother's brain....the first thing she said was: 

"you used rump roast? Grandma always used prime rib! " 

then explained about having to cook rump roast a long time to tender it up. which jives with what everyone here is saying

( apparently Grandma also put bacon fat in there too )

SO next time I will get prime rib...and save the rump roast for the crockpot

ps Chtimo that was a great writeup, thanks!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

oh..and I will get the roast from a butcher/reputable meat place that ages beef 

the rump was indeed from the local grocery store


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Lola said:


> Everybody has there own ways of doing things. I have had very few failures with my tried and true recipes. I do let the meat sear just to get a nice golden brown happening and then crank it right down to 300 or 325. We usually would use a rump roast because it contains more muscle in it for stews or crock pot.
> 
> Nothing like a Prime Rib roast though. It's very flavorful because of the high percentage of fat.


This is true, but there will always be certain techniques that work and others not so much. And no matter what you do tofu will never taste like prime rib, no matter how good the technique.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

capnjim said:


> 400 deg is way too high. Thats the most ridiculous thing I have read. How can that be an actual recipe?
> I make roast beef all the time. 325 deg for 45 minutes. Then cut it in half, and if its still too rare, another 10 minutes at a time.
> I also sear it in butter. I then take slices of garlic and make little slices and shove them in. I also make a cup of gravy I add to the pan.
> Mine always turns out great.


no. no. no.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> Its only been a couple of years that I found how important this point is.


I even cringe pulling out a meat thermometer.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

crock pot is the way to go, it never fails


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> Try tofu! It is do good! Quino is also a complete source of protein as it delicious and good for the colon. LOL


My dear Lola, you misspelled it. It is spelled toyfood.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> crock pot is the way to go, it never fails


Crock pot is fine for cheaper cuts of meat that you have to cook to the pointed falling apart to be able to chew them. I think it would be worth the plane ticket to come yell at you if you do that with a premium cut of meat though


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah good luck getting a nice dark crusty outside, in a crockpot!

and the fat does not burn off like it does in an oven...so you get a good deal more grease in a crockpot too. 

actually I guess the grease gets converted into the above dark, crusty outside


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

TOFU.....SERIOUSLY??

hahaha....

LOLA, you actually suggested TOFU instead of a REAL ROAST?

I want some of what you are smoking!!

as Ted Nugent said: if God had meant us to be vegetarian, he would not have made animals out of meat 


I do like TOFU in some dishes....but I am not delusional enough to consider it a replacement for ROAST BEEF


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

quinoa and tofu as much healthier for and I forgot to mention that there is 0 cholesterol!

Something that was a live breathing and enjoying eating grass.

Sorry folks but never ever in my lifetime!

Each to their own though! 
Enjoy your prime rib! You deserve too!

Eat your prime rib and I will stick to my barbecue tofu and eggplant Parmesan 

I can honestly anything that was a live! I can't 
Mouth nose ears eyes


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> crock pot is the way to go, it never fails


I like roast prepared in a variety of ways--but I find cooking it in the crock pot retains the flavour better than other method--it is so much more flavourful--and tender--and you can mix in barbecue sauce and make a pulled sandwich/bun if you want--or just tear off a pice and eat it hat way or with gravy, etc.
Crock pot gravy is also the best.

(But if you cook roast for me some other way and it's tender & juicy I won't complain.)


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Here is a link to a recipe for the best roast I've ever cooked:

Prime Rib with Garlic and Blue Cheese Dressing

Save it for a dinner party. Blow people away. The blue cheese 'gravy' which isn't overly 'blue cheesy' is a showstopper.

(Oh, and you don't need the BBQ - an oven is just as good in this case)


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bolero said:


>


Guys enough is enough! It was funny a few pages back and now it's becoming redundant

My numbers st the doctor testify that being vegetarian works for me!'


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

There is a place for crockpots, but I would never cook a $75 prime rib in one. The advantages of an expensive cut of meat are not realized with a crock pot. A cheap cut, sure, but not a good one. 



bolero said:


> SO next time I will get prime rib...and save the rump roast for the crockpot


If you hit the floor when you see the price of prime rib (probably 10X the price of rump), remember there are other good cuts, lesser than prime rib but much better than round or rump. Prime rib is very much a luxury at my house - and I feel the pressure to not screw it up (i.e. overcooking or overseasoning it).


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I may be the only person that doesn't get the love for prime rib....so much gristle/fat. Whenever ive ordered it, when im done it looks like I only ate half.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I may be the only person that doesn't get the love for prime rib....so much gristle/fat. Whenever ive ordered it, when im done it looks like I only ate half.


You need to find a different source for your Prime Rib. One thing about Prime Rib though. If you don't like your meat fairly raw then I'd pass on Prime Rib. I've had Prime Rib at the Keg and its not gristle at all. I get pieces with little to no fat on it. The fat is usually around the roast to cook the juices through out. Prime Rib is my favorite but I don't indulge often anymore as its not the most healthy thing to be eating frequently.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> You need to find a different source for your Prime Rib. One thing about Prime Rib though. If you don't like your meat fairly raw then I'd pass on Prime Rib. I've had Prime Rib at the Keg and its not gristle at all. I get pieces with little to no fat on it. The fat is usually around the roast to cook the juices through out. Prime Rib is my favorite but I don't indulge often anymore as its not the most healthy thing to be eating frequently.


Hmm...I was actually thinking about an experience at The Keg, which I think although its a chain, is a pretty good place for steaks.
Maybe it was a bad cut that night.
I usually prefer their baseball steak as close to medium as they can get it.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Diablo said:


> I may be the only person that doesn't get the love for prime rib....so much gristle/fat. Whenever ive ordered it, when im done it looks like I only ate half.


If it's cooked right most of the fat melts into the meat, it's like having built in knobs of butter.....mmmmmmm, meat butter.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Lola said:


> Guys enough is enough! It was funny a few pages back and now it's becoming redundant
> 
> My numbers st the doctor testify that being vegetarian works for me!'


No offence but you decided to join a thread about cooking meat and talk about tofu. What kind of outcome we're you expecting? Even while you're getting upset you're still trying to promote/push it on a bunch of carnivores.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tried to make it about tofu multiple times, may I add! No offense intended of course! No need to get so defensive!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Here is a link to a recipe for the best roast I've ever cooked:
> 
> Prime Rib with Garlic and Blue Cheese Dressing


Looking at that picture, I don't think I could even sit at the same table as that. What does it look like when it's cooked? 




guitarman2 said:


> One thing about Prime Rib though. If you don't like your meat fairly raw then I'd pass on Prime Rib.


Ok, I get it.

Flame on guys, I've been raked over the coals about this before, just roast me well, ok?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> No offence but you decided to join a thread about cooking meat and talk about tofu. What kind of outcome we're you expecting? Even while you're getting upset you're still trying to promote/push it on a bunch of carnivores.


 THIS

ok no more TOFU talk in the thread, s'il vous plait 


I believe prime rib is the same cut of meat they carve rib steaks out of?

rib steaks are some of my favourite, but they can have a lot of fat ( which gives them a lot of flavour )

tenderloin is often wrapped in bacon, as it's very lean....the bacon fat juices it up. I prefer just eating tenderloin baconless though

allright, maybe this weekend I will have round #2 with the roast beef

THANKS AGAIN, EVERYONE


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

A little off topic...I picked up pork chops for supper tonight and my oldest started to moan and groan and I knew why. My wife likes to buy the fast fry chops (very thinly cut), season them with a liberal dose of seasoning salt and then cook the shit out of them until they are dry as a bone and waaaaaay too salty. I assured my daughter that she would like the pork chops tonight. 

I like to buy rib cut chops versus the center loin cut chops. Chops cut from the rib area are more marbled and are darker meat so they are always more tender. So, I pan-fried the chops after seasoning with salt and pepper and cooked them to medium-well. I also like to make a mushroom sauce or gravy to go with pork chops (my oldest doesn't care for mushrooms so I didn't add her chop to the mushroom sauce) and then nestle the chops in the sauce for a few minutes...mmmmm.

My daughter still wasn't happy to be having pork chops for supper but after her first bite she said she thought we were having pork chops and that what she just ate wasn't pork chops. Lol.

Another pork dish I like to do is a bacon wrapped pork loin...mmmmmm, double pork. 

I'll usually buy an entire pork loin from Costco (dirt cheap when you compare it to beef) and I'll usually divide into three roasts. Take a roast and apply your favorite rub and let it work it's magic in the fridge over night. The following day I like to sear the roast before wrapping it in bacon so I'll rub it with some oil and then get a cast iron pan nice and hot and sear it off. Once it's cooled down enough to hand I'll wrap that bad boy up with several slices of bacon and then grill it over indirect heat to medium-well...maybe a tad under that. Use the drippings to make a sauce afterwards and you'll be a happy cat. Sliced thinly for a sandwich the next day is ridiculous.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chitmo said:


> No offence but you decided to join a thread about cooking meat and talk about tofu. What kind of outcome we're you expecting? Even while you're getting upset you're still trying to promote/push it on a bunch of carnivores.


I said TO EACH HIS OWN! Which in turn means eat whatever!

I though that decorum might reign supreme !

Nothing matters anymore!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

We've always had good luck with blade roasts.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've found flank steaks to be one of the best cuts for company and ease of cooking.

They are shaped in a way that allows people who are afraid of blood to stick to the ends, while us animals can eat the bloody center. 

I'm also a big fan of Oxtail. I believe it's my same Meat textbook that mentions cooking the meat, so there's literally one bubble for every 10 seconds during a 'boil'. A temperature higher than this will cause the meat to tense up. I also do this with shank.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chitmo said:


> No offence but you decided to join a thread about cooking meat and talk about tofu. What kind of outcome we're you expecting? Even while you're getting upset you're still trying to promote/push it on a bunch of carnivores.


I said EACH To HIS OWN! Which in turn eat whatever!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> I said EACH To HIS OWN! Which in turn eat whatever!
> 
> I though that decorum might rein supreme ! Who gives a shit? I have some very bad situations on my hand with husbands health!


We all have unfortunate things in life to deal with but we don't bring it up every chance we get. If you can't handle it,. DON'T POST! It isn't just about decorum, it's about how you handle yourself. Stop double posting everything, we get it already but this isn't Facebook.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I've had prime rib at the keg and been disappointed. very fatty, not much meat, thin slices

however....Prime Rib at BARBERIAN'S steak house on Elm St in Toronto....that was fantastic


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bolero said:


> I've had prime rib at the keg and been disappointed. very fatty, not much meat, thin slices
> 
> however....Prime Rib at BARBERIAN'S steak house on Elm St in Toronto....that was fantastic


I experienced the same thing with their prime rib. I hate that.

I used to buy Keg steaks and salmon by the case through a friend. Don't ask me how cheap they were. I said don't.

New York Strip/Filet Mignon - $7/piece averaged out.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Lola said:


> I said EACH To HIS OWN! Which in turn eat whatever!


If you're this passionate about tofu, you must be a treat to talk religion and politics with.  (FYI smiley faces imply teasing, ask Chuck. He's an expert in my variety of BS)


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

jb welder said:


> Looking at that picture, I don't think I could even sit at the same table as that. What does it look like when it's cooked?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're not a fan of red in your meat I wouldn't waste money of prime rib or tenderloin. Some of the most flavorful cuts are the tough cuts like rump and brisket. They just require more time to reach and enjoyable state.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I enjoy tofu and I also like meat. A nice compromise for those who enjoy both is the Chinese dish Ma Po Tofu

Two things not mentioned here at all are the size of the roast and the nature of the trip to the slaughterhouse.

The roast beef that people are waxing so poetic about generally comes from very large pieces of meat. Not much likelihood that a 2lb roast of any cut of meat is going to turn out well. Conversely, when you askthem to cut you off a slice at the buffet or restaurant chain of your choice, there is probably at least another 20lbs of meat on the other side of the knife from your slice.

With respect to the trip to the slaughterhouse, I was struck by a report from the agricultural school at U of A when I was there so many years ago, noting that cows which experienced a stressful pre-slaughter period secreted large quantities of stress hormones that changed the quality of the resulting meat, making it tougher. We can select the cut, select the size, the marbling, and so many other things, but we can't have any sense of whether the cow we are eating was terrified during that truck trip and after. People like Temple Grandin have enlightened us on what stresses and calms animalson the way to the slaughterhouse. The U of A study noted that travel to slaughter amongst cows you "know" (i.e., other familiar cows) reduced measurable stress levels.

I don't say any of this to go off on an animal rights tangent (although be nice to the furry things). Rather, variations in pre-slaughter treatment may account for the indvidual degree of luck we have when exercising good cooking/roasting practices, as well as how consistently we get decent meat from one source vs another. If a butcher gets their meat from a source that provides unstressed animals, and ages it properly as some suggested here, then perhaps observing the recommended practices like Chitmo noted (and thanks for those), maybe the odds of having a decent roast as the outcome - even if we never buy roasts bigger than 4lb - go up.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> If you're not a fan of red in your meat I wouldn't waste money of prime rib or tenderloin. Some of the most flavorful cuts are the tough cuts like rump and brisket. They just require more time to reach and enjoyable state.


I love pork shoulder and brisket. Proper ribs will do as well but when it comes to beef, the brisket is my fav hands down.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

vadsy said:


> I love pork shoulder and brisket. Proper ribs will do as well but when it comes to beef, the brisket is my fav hands down.


If you're a pork man, some proper slow cooked pork belly melts in your mouth. Takes some serious commitment though, marinating, braising then grilling. It's a weekend event!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> If you're a pork man, some proper slow cooked pork belly melts in your mouth. Takes some serious commitment though, marinating, braising then grilling. It's a weekend event!


I'm good with pork but beef is A+ number one, brisket is great.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> I enjoy tofu and I also like meat. A nice compromise for those who enjoy both is the Chinese dish Ma Po Tofu
> 
> Two things not mentioned here at all are the size of the roast and the nature of the trip to the slaughterhouse.
> 
> ...


I'm curious about the metrics involved - not so much the readings of cortisol/adrenaline (or whatever they associate with stress), but the actual measuring of 'toughness', or 'tenderness'. If I had to guess, I would say they're comparing densities of particular cuts of meat, but it's been a while since I've actually had to think, so I could be way off.

I get my meat from a guy who cares about where he's getting the cows. He's a local butcher who gets his meat from a local farmer...and...based on how tender the meat is, I suspect he wines and dines them before the slaughter.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> If you're a pork man, some proper slow cooked pork belly melts in your mouth. Takes some serious commitment though, marinating, braising then grilling. It's a weekend event!


I had no idea you had this other side to you. I'm almost willing to overlook the fact that you're a PITA.

Seriously, if I'm ever in your area, I want some pork belly. I actually got a call for some work out in Nova Scotia (Mindville or mineville - Lake Echo???), maybe I'll actually call him back 

I had a massive slab of pork belly once and was slicing the skin (like cross-hatching) and a buddy came up and mentioned it looked like a human back. Now that's all I see when I'm prepping them. It sucks, and it's even worse when there's a nipple.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My passion is Quinoa salad! I still like tofu but this is excellent too. It happens to be a complete protein. 


Chitmo said:


> If you're this passionate about tofu, you must be a treat to talk religion and politics with.  (FYI smiley faces imply teasing, ask Chuck. He's an expert in my variety of BS)


I can make Quinoa into a burger with crushed black beans! You can even make a rice pudding from it.

Oh hell! I knew you were a joker from way back when!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Lola said:


> My passion is Quinoa salad! I still like tofu but this is excellent too. It happens to be a complete protein.
> 
> 
> I can make Quinoa into a burger with crushed black beans! You can even make a rice pudding from it.
> ...


The one biggest thing that vegans/veggies do that boggles my mind is trying to make plant material look and taste like meat. It's not a burger, it's a bean Patty. It's not rice pudding, it's quinoa pudding. why not just call a spade a spade?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I like Quinoa, I make oatmeal out of it all the time

it's great with apples, cinnamon, brown sugar

I was a vegetarian for about 1.5 years, ate my share of tofu. don't really like it much except for the firm drier stuff you get at asian markets.

I still put it in stir fries ocasionally


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lola said:


> My passion is Quinoa salad! I still like tofu but this is excellent too. It happens to be a complete protein.
> 
> 
> I can make Quinoa into a burger with crushed black beans! You can even make a rice pudding from it.
> ...


So far you aren't convincing me to drop meat. 
That being said I like Quiona salad. I've eaten tofu in veggie restaurants that were prepared great. I like all kinds of different foods. And really thats the secret for me to enjoying food. Balance and moderation. Being extreme one way or the other is no fun.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bolero said:


> I was a vegetarian for about 1.5 years, ate my share of tofu. don't really like it much except for the firm drier stuff you get at asian markets.


I was a vegetarian for just a year, several years ago. Just wanted to try it and was going through a phase of trying different healthy life styles. I still eat some of the veggie dishes that I discovered but I like meat in my life.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I eat meat _and_ blood. I once tried eating for my blood type - which I was okay with, since I love the veg. No beef or pork though - just lamb and chicken.

This is what I'm having for breakfast. My Instagram caption read: I eat pieces of shit like you for breakfast. My instagram account is specifically used for making my wife proud.

Once you get passed how it looks, these portuguese blood sausages are pretty good. I'll eat one and then crumble/fry it with rice/onion/minced green pepper...top it with cilantro, fresh diced tomato, and a proper salsa verde.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I was a vegetarian for just a year, several years ago. Just wanted to try it and was going through a phase of trying different healthy life styles. I still eat some of the veggie dishes that I discovered but I like meat in my life.


I'd don't know that I like meat that much really.
I just know if I dont have a balance between meat and carbs, I'm left hungry and u satiated.
I did the all protein diet for awhile. Yes, I lost weight. But I had constant cravings in the same way as if I were on an an all salad diet lol.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Diablo said:


> I'd don't know that I like meat that much really.
> I just know if I dont have a balance between meat and carbs, I'm left hungry and u satiated.
> I did the all protein diet for awhile. Yes, I lost weight. But I had constant cravings in the same way as if I were on an an all salad diet lol.


How about eating more fat to battle those cravings? Sounds crazy, I know, but it's working for me.

Read a book a few months ago called "Always Hungry?" and the theory is that your body's fat cells have been trained by low fat diets we've been accustomed to hold onto to gat because we're starving them of good fat. The other major issue is the high sugar content in our diets that causes our pancreas to work in overdrive all the time processing all of the sugar and crappy carbs.

So, eat more healthy fats (like nuts, eggs, cream, butter, fatty fish, avocadoes, etc...) and cut out sugar and carbs...for a while. Counting calories isn't important but knowing when you are satisfied is the key. Of course, more exercise is important but it is suggested to take a few leisurely walks after meals everyday, nothing crazy.

The diet starts out pretty strict but that is only for 2 weeks and then you can add some healthier carbs back and then eventually, once your fat cells are no longer starving for fat, you can add some of the "bad" carbs, but in moderation. But you need to listen to your body and if you find that a certain carb sets you off, stop eating it. 

I'm about a month into it and I'm down 10 pounds and would like to get down another 25 or so. Unlike my last health kick where I was calorie counting I just don't get those hunger cravings I used to get. If I do feel peckish in the evening I'll grab a handful of nuts and that's that.... couldn't do that on the last diet because of the high calorie count on nuts.

Very interesting read if nothing else.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll check out that book, thanks.
I should say, when I did the high protein diet, I did have a fair amount of fats through the bacon etc. So not sure it'll work...but had to give you a like for the effort you put into that post, lol.
Eating fish is torture for me. Just can't eat the ugly smelly buggers. So I take omega 3 supplements.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

EDIT: This is a really odd thread.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I eat meat _and_ blood. I once tried eating for my blood type - which I was okay with, since I love the veg. No beef or pork though - just lamb and chicken.
> 
> This is what I'm having for breakfast. My Instagram caption read: I eat pieces of shit like you for breakfast. My instagram account is specifically used for making my wife proud.
> 
> ...


I love blood pudding, first meal I have whenever I'm in the UK. Goes great with fried eggs and a Guinness


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


>


What's that say next to fish? Wild what?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Game.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I read it as

STEAKS-FISH-WILD-CAMEL

maybe in a few more years lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chitmo said:


> The one biggest thing that vegans/veggies do that boggles my mind is trying to make plant material look and taste like meat. It's not a burger, it's a bean Patty. It's not rice pudding, it's quinoa pudding. why not just call a spade a spade?


In my mind it's still a burger to me. Vegetarian burger to be exact.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> EDIT: This is a really odd thread.


There's only so much a group of middle aged hobby guitarists can say about a dry roast.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> The one biggest thing that vegans/veggies do that boggles my mind is trying to make plant material look and taste like meat. It's not a burger, it's a bean Patty. It's not rice pudding, it's quinoa pudding. why not just call a spade a spade?


Vegetarians need to make their food sound as appealing as possible.
It's like "Soy milk" ...There's no such thing as milk in that. But if they called it processed and pressed soybean juice, people would gag.
Paraphrased from Lewis Black.

My wife is a vegetarian more or less....the problem with it, is, while trying to sound so healthy, there's a ton of processing, added salt etc involved.
A raw food vegetarian seems to me to be a more genuine form of what the diet should be.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I know several vegetarians who think that meat is unhealthy...but they will absolutely gorge themselves on donuts, cakes, candies, sweets, rich starbucks coffee concoctions, etc

that is probably much worse for your health than eating some good quality red meat occasionally, and leaving that junk out of your diet

I agree with Diablo on the raw food


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I did have a fair amount of fats through the bacon etc. So not sure it'll work...but had to give you a like for the effort you put into that post, lol.
> Eating fish is torture for me. Just can't eat the ugly smelly buggers. So I take omega 3 supplements.


Not all fats are equal. I consume and cook with a lot of organic coconut oil. A medium chain fatty acid.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

bolero said:


> I know several vegetarians who think that meat is unhealthy...but they will absolutely gorge themselves on donuts, cakes, candies, sweets, rich starbucks coffee concoctions, etc
> 
> that is probably much worse for your health than eating some good quality red meat occasionally, and leaving that junk out of your diet
> 
> I agree with Diablo on the raw food


The contention that meat is unhealthy is laughable. Our gut has evolved over many hundreds of thousands of years to be omnivorous, do people really think they can wake up one day and say one specific type of food (and a food humans wouldn't be who they are without) is bad for all of us? They are going to redevelop how their gut evolved in 20 years? LOL

Certainly the quantity of meat many people eat is a worthy discussion. Every thing in moderation, up to and including oxygen, if you please. And the quality of meat - stuff like McDonalds that barely passes any of the criteria - sure. But to say eating meat is bad for us is just dumb.

I appreciate people who abstain for conscientious reasons. More power to them. But don't march down main street blocking traffic or throw red paint on people just to promote your less-than-mainstream views. If you don't want to eat it, fill your boots. But leave the rest of us to make our own informed decisions, please.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not about meat or roasts in particular, but on the topic of pretending that some foods are acceptable substitutes for other foods, I like the quote from _Parks & Recreation's_ Ron Swanson character: _*There's only one thing I hate more than lying... Skim milk. which is water that's lying about being milk.*_


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

A little late to the party, but have made hundreds of roasts and I've never botched one at home or at work for banquets of 300+

Before cooking let the roast sit until the roast is at room temp at the center. This is really the most important part. This means take it out late night/early morning. Season well to your taste. I like alot of kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, fresh rosemary sprigs, incisions with garlic cloves, salt pepper and olive oil. I've tried regular yellow mustard which is great to help the seasoning stick, and the vinegars are great for the meat. It doesn't end up tasting like a hot dog, but is still a familiar taste.

275-350, best results at 275, low and slow uncovered on a rack with a drip pan. Best to use a convection oven. Take it out at 10-15 degrees below your desired temp and let it rest at least the same duration of the cook time. This is great to get your other stuff thrown together while it sits, or to drink. If heat is a concern, foil tent and put a towel over it. I usually prefer this on the bbq too, I use a cedar plank to avoid direct heat. Temps this low you shouldn't have much drippings. Rotisserie is an even better method for the bbq, you can go a higher temp as the juices cannot fall.

Trust your Thermometer, depending on the size and shape of the roast the cooktimes can vary widely despite the kg/hr guidelines. Even a two or three kilo sirloin can take as little as an 1-1.5 hrs depending on the thickness. If if bleeds while you cut it, you didn't let it rest long enough. Think of it this way, most restaurants have all their roasts done in the mid afternoon well before dinner service. Usually sitting under heatlamps or holding ovens. Foil and towel works fine.

If you require more char on the outside, take off the sprigs of rosemary and use a MAP gas torch to finish it off and render the fat. The alternative is broil on hi, but you will be cooking the whole roast this way. Turn the fan on, it gets smokey.

Searing, hi/low cook times etc, all this BS just dry's out the outside and doesn't really add much in the opinion of top chefs the world over.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Not about meat or roasts in particular, but on the topic of pretending that some foods are acceptable substitutes for other foods, I like the quote from _Parks & Recreation's_ Ron Swanson character: _*There's only one thing I hate more than lying... Skim milk. which is water that's lying about being milk.*_


pretty much


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> A little late to the party, but have made hundreds of roasts and I've never botched one at home or at work for banquets of 300+
> 
> Before cooking let the roast sit until the roast is at room temp at the center. This is really the most important part. This means take it out late night/early morning. Season well to your taste. I like alot of kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, fresh rosemary sprigs, incisions with garlic cloves, salt pepper and olive oil. I've tried regular yellow mustard which is great to help the seasoning stick, and the vinegars are great for the meat. It doesn't end up tasting like a hot dog, but is still a familiar taste.
> 
> ...


I figure the more stuff you put on the beef the less it tastes like beef. A little salt and pepper and tbat's about it. If it doesn't bleed when I cut into it then it's over cooked. If it has a sauce on it that sauce better be gravy and I'll put my own on thank you.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Had a great prime rib last night. Roast was rubbed with a olive oil, salt & pepper and followed with dijon mustard, 420F for 20 mins then 350 for 1 1/2 hrs or so. Meat therm was just passing rare when we took it out to rest. Char'd bits on the outside. Buttery meat on the inside. Perfectly done. The yorkshires on the other hand were hockey pucks. How about a thread on Yorkshire frigging pudding!?


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> I figure the more stuff you put on the beef the less it tastes like beef. A little salt and pepper and tbat's about it. If it doesn't bleed when I cut into it then it's over cooked. If it has a sauce on it that sauce better be gravy and I'll put my own on thank you.


No, if it bleeds, then you haven't let it rest enough. I like my roasts rare-med rare.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

allright, here we go...take 2:


started with a better cut of meat, prime rib:













same procedure with veggies...potatoes, onions, carrots, celery, garlic buds, drizzled with olive oil, rosemary, sage, thyme, pepper:










after letting the roast site for 40mins or so, and then seasoning it with fresh ground salt & pepper + olive oil....ready for the oven:














interested in how it turns out!!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

bolero said:


> interested in how it turns out!!


As am I...checking the Westjet site for flights right now !


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hahaha....

well it smells pretty damned good in the whole house, right now....one good thing about winter, you are more inclined to use the oven


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Was it room temp in the middle a la theyanchamp? I'm gonna definitely consider that for future roasts.

I'm such a pig that I usually turn a two bone prime rib into a fat-as-phuck fried steak -1) cause my family isn't big on red meat, and 2) I'm lazy.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

OMFG


that was the most decadent feast I have ever consumed. 

It was so good, I ate the whole slab of meat!!


food coma imminent


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

WTF? Where the hell are the pics?!

Roast dinner at 3:30pm on a Tuesday?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hahaha!!

allright, before I pass out

out of the oven:










a truckload of roasted veggies: I guess I'll be frying some leftovers up for breakfast:










plated: primitive, but effective











devouring....with Au Jus ( isn't that redundant? "with with gravy"?? ), smoked sea salt, Beau's Lugtread beer, horseradish












I actually overcooked it a bit...it ended up medium/well done, rather than medium/rare. I was using the carrots as reference, as they were still crunchy.

But it was still extremely tasty!!

and a million times better than the leather from attempt #1

what else knocked me out, was the roasted potatoes dipped in the Au Jus.....hot damn.

and those roasted garlic buds.....yippee kay yay


allright I'm gonna go pass out......thanks everyone, for the advice! I let it rest a good 15mins after i took it out of the oven, too.


I am sure pics do not do it justice.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> No, if it bleeds, then you haven't let it rest enough. I like my roasts rare-med rare.


I like my beef as rare as you can get it. Matter of choice.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> I like my beef as rare as you can get it. Matter of choice.


He's just saying that if you leave it to rest, the blood won't pour out. You can eat it as rare as you like.

I was taught similar with the only difference being to leave the meat uncovered for as long as possible to sort of 'air dry' it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

great effort on the pics, bolero.

but ya, looks a little too well done, even for me. hopefully it was still plenty tender.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> I like my beef as rare as you can get it. Matter of choice.


My point is, that you can have it blue rare and still not be a bloody mess. All that blood that we all enjoy, would remain in the meat, making it even juicier and moar better. Oh, adcandour just wrote that above me...


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

BSTheTech said:


> Had a great prime rib last night. Roast was rubbed with a olive oil, salt & pepper and followed with dijon mustard, 420F for 20 mins then 350 for 1 1/2 hrs or so. Meat therm was just passing rare when we took it out to rest. Char'd bits on the outside. Buttery meat on the inside. Perfectly done. The yorkshires on the other hand were hockey pucks. How about a thread on Yorkshire frigging pudding!?


We could have a whole thread on yorkies! One of my ex's father is the best at them an gave me some awesome Scottish tricks.

Fuck, Im hungry now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> My point is, that you can have it blue rare and still not be a bloody mess. All that blood that we all enjoy, would remain in the meat, making it even juicier and moar better.


I prefer the blood soaking into the oven baked potatoes and the Yorkshire pudding. 








My Scottish grandmother used to use a combination of drippings and bacon fat for the Yorkshire puddings. She also used to toast the flour. Mom made hers the same way. I have yet to find a restaurant that makes a good Yorkshire pudding.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

my Grandmother used to make great Yorkshire pudding as well

I have yet to try tackling it though. I seem to recall the tray & oil needs to be smoking hot, and the batter chilled in the fridge beforehand?

was talking to a gent from Yorkshire about them: apparently they exist because in Yorkshire times were tough back then & and meat was expensive...flour, water and eggs were not...so they used to serve the Yorkshire pudding BEFORE the meal, to fill people up so they wouldn't eat as much meat

with gravy, they are one of my faves too.

somebody start a Yorkshire Pudding thread


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bolero said:


> my Grandmother used to make great Yorkshire pudding as well
> 
> I have yet to try tackling it though. I seem to recall the tray & oil needs to be smoking hot, and the batter chilled in the fridge beforehand?
> 
> ...


We called them popovers and they were never made in a tray but in a couple of muffin pans. The one grandmother used a wood stove. The pans were put on the stove until the drippings and such started to smoke then the batter was spooned in and they were put into the oven 'till they were done. Her recipes were a pinch of this and a handful of that and a knob of butter and she never timed things, she knew. She could tell how hot the stove was by how long it took to light her cigarette. Her Yorkshire puddings would puff up like a cream puff shell. Just right for filling with mashed potatoes and blood or gravy or both. None of these cake type things they serve now. The next day what ever beef, potatoes, veggies etc. leftover would be made into Cornish pastys by the English grandmother.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If you get the chance look up some of the 'Two Fat Ladies' cooking shows.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

will do, thanks!

ps tray = muffin tray in my post above...my Grandma used a muffin tray as well

not a flat tray, as we see here:







However she may have gotten the tray from the muffin man? apparently she was married to him


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

allright...round three:


they had prime rib on sale so I got a bigger piece. should provide some roast beef sammitches for a few lunches too....


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

bolero said:


> hahaha!!
> 
> allright, before I pass out
> 
> ...


You can always take your meat out to rest and put the veggies back in to cook a bit more. Cooking times will always differ based on how big your roast is.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

bolero said:


> allright...round three:
> 
> 
> they had prime rib on sale so I got a bigger piece. should provide some roast beef sammitches for a few lunches too....


Damnit! Airline prices are RIDICULOUS this time of year!!

I'm going to have live vicariously through pics again.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

dammit....medium again


it was still REALLY GOOD....it turned out even better than #2

the girl at the store gave me this thing called a "popper" that is supposed to pop up when it's done. you jab it into the meat & leave it there while it cooks.

well it didn't pop up  

I got suspicious & pulled the roast, glad I did.

man, I'm stuffed again.....resisting food coma


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

No disaster here. Sirloin roast done to 155F. A nice change from turkey and ham, while watching Junior Hockey. Yummy on both counts.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks awesome, just a little garlic!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> No disaster here. Sirloin roast done to 155F. A nice change from turkey and ham, while watching Junior Hockey. Yummy on both counts.
> 
> View attachment 47233
> 
> ...


To me that's too well done. We had ham and roast beef for xmas and it was a nice change from turkey but there's nothing left for sandwichs. Everything was ready at the same time and went from the oven and the cooker to the table. The gravy was made with roast drippings, fried flour and potato water. The roast was cooked to about the same as High Deaf's but when you have 10 at the table you have to make allowances. I even shared a brussel sprout with my younger granddaughter......lots of gravy on that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Man, this beef must be very well done by now!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

bolero said:


> the girl at the store gave me this thing called a "popper"


I can't believe there were no takers on this one.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I can't believe there were no takers on this one.


Nobody does them any more I guess except maybe the odd dentist. Someone explain that to steady.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I was talking about a different kind of 'popper' (he said a girl gave him one).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I was talking about a different kind of 'popper' (he said a girl gave him one).


Christmas must have been hard on these guys, or they're getting too old.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I was talking about a different kind of 'popper' (he said a girl gave him one).


Amyl nitrite in glass caps....poppers. break under the nose to kick start your heart and at the right time make things a lot more intense. Works well with a rusty trombone. Mind you maybe she just wanted to share a smoke.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I got a couple of poppers for Christmas, slightly different than those but still very good.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Christmas must have been hard on these guys, or they're getting too old.


Actually Xmas was real good, a lot of hand made presents from the grandkids and some parts for the '81 so it must be the old thing. At least for me.....not too sure about jb.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think jb knows exactly.


----------



## WhiskyJack1977 (Nov 10, 2016)

My secret weapon for roast beef is a slow cooker with a bit of rye or bourbon and water in the bottom. Then remove and put in the oven for a bit uncovered to crisp up the outside just a bit. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> To me that's too well done.


Not for a sirloin roast. Any less cooked than that and you'll need a saw to cut it. If it weren't a $10 roast (i.e. if it were a prime rib or similar), I wouldn't have cooked it to 155, but rather 135 or 140. And if it were a round or rump, I would have cooked it to 165 or 170.

Just depends on knowing your cuts of meat. Eat a tough roast if you want, I get no enjoyment out of that.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

WCGill said:


> Looks awesome, just a little garlic!


Yea, I like a little beef with my roasted garlic!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't forget the horseradish. Anybody make their own?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

not yet...but that is another item on my list

I had fresh grated horseradish root at one restaurant, it was really good. they grated it just like cheese, and it was chilled too


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Not for a sirloin roast. Any less cooked than that and you'll need a saw to cut it. If it weren't a $10 roast (i.e. if it were a prime rib or similar), I wouldn't have cooked it to 155, but rather 135 or 140. And if it were a round or rump, I would have cooked it to 165 or 170.
> 
> Just depends on knowing your cuts of meat. Eat a tough roast if your want, I get no enjoyment out of that.


All a matter of taste I guess.


----------

